# Burglar Gets Killed By An Alligator!



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

A guy that was breaking into people's cars was attempting to flee the police by swimming across a pond, -and was killed by Poncho The Alligator!
The only sad thing about this story is that Poncho was killed.


















http://www.local10.com/news/14578234/detail.html



> A man who allegedly was fleeing police was attacked and killed by an alligator in a pond, Local 10 reported.
> 
> Miccosukee police, assisted by Sweetwater canine units, responded to a call on the Miccosukee Indian Reservation about vehicles being broken into.
> 
> ...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

^^ nice , since the body is recovered.. poor gator


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Man I do feel sorry for the guy thou, just a little bit.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah. Horrible way to die. But then - there can't be too many 'good ways'.

That's an odd law to have... the one about how the gator must be killed.


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> A guy that was breaking into people's cars was attempting to flee the police by swimming across a pond, -and was killed by Poncho The Alligator!
> The only sad thing about this story is that Poncho was killed.
> 
> 
> ...


found the bold paragraph kinda funny. "Either digests OR kills"...? and "put in an incinerator OR be burned"... lol.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^ yea except it says buried not burned


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think that laws enacted because people feel once an animal kills a person that it views people as food now. but that gator was just doing what gators do. haha i wonder if that guy knew when he woke up that day that he was going to be gator food. 
i dont feel sorry for him btw, criminals (unless your stealing food so you wont starve) are animal feed in my opinion anyways. the only acts ill excuse are acts of law breaking for necessity of living, not stealing a tv or CDs or something.

in fact that could be a punishment. were going to drop you in this gator pit for stealing so and so...if you survive and make it out...welcome back to society.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> in fact that could be a punishment. were going to drop you in this gator pit for stealing so and so...if you survive and make it out...welcome back to society.


pay-per-view? sign me up!


----------

